# sicarius terrosus (six eyed sand spider)



## Freaky123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering how people recommend caring for these amazing true spiders? and what peoples opinions on the creature are in general.

Also what do people think of this mans youtube video on them?






Cheers all,

Chris.


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 22, 2018)

I've never had one, but care I've heard sounds pretty simple--a 2-3" sand layer at the bottom of an unscratched glass tank, feed once a week (maybe even less, not sure). Always feed with tongs. They're very toxic, but also rather docile. I've seen picture series of people pushing them around their hands for hours at a time. This is a terrible idea, but it does illustrate how loath they are to bite.

I think they're truly amazing, and when I'm not living in a house with small children I plan to get one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 22, 2018)

They are pretty cool, but look super boring except for the weekly/bi-weekly feeding...

Where can I get one?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 22, 2018)

Freaky123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering how people recommend caring for these amazing true spiders? and what peoples opinions on the creature are in general.
> 
> ...


Sicarius terrosus are now Sicarius thomisoides.They're possibly the easiest to keep exotic invert ever. A few centimetres of sand, no need to have inches and you're all set. They show absolutely no inclination to bite but always use tongs to take out leftovers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Freaky123 (Jun 22, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> They are pretty cool, but look super boring except for the weekly/bi-weekly feeding...
> 
> Where can I get one?


Hi there, 

I purchased mine from a local reptile breeder/shop. they have all sorts of exotics from DWA to your usual bearded dragons. 

Mine cost me £39.99 for a sub-adult (not sure on sex yet) and it molted the night before and ate that week. so clearly in good health. They still have 3 more in their private upstairs collection for sale. If you're in the Uk, im sure they would send one to you. Obviously due to the nature of the spiders venom, they are very careful with who they sell the animals too but if interested, maybe worth a call.

I'll leave their shop details in this reply. Do let me know if you get one?!
http://www.exeterexotics.co.uk

Cheers,

Chris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 22, 2018)

Tremendously easy to keep as stated above.  No need for a water dish, hides, etc..  Not much for activity, although I was VERY surprised at the speed exhibited by mine when I introduced it to the enclosure, and when it snags prey items.  I would highly recommend one, or more, for a keeper with their “head on right”, I.e., not desiring one because of the reputation (well deserved) of its venom, but because it is a very interesting creature.  Some may question what’s so interesting about a spider in a case of sand that 99.999% of the time exhibits only the tips of its legs?  My response is, that’s what makes them interesting.  A part of creation that manifests a life of unwavering patience.  I also love my Brachies, my fossorials ,and my O. glabifrons, none of which are famous for their hyperactivity (except my B. Albo that I think has been in touch with @The Grym Reaper ‘s B. hamorii).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 22, 2018)

Freaky123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I purchased mine from a local reptile breeder/shop. they have all sorts of exotics from DWA to your usual bearded dragons.
> 
> ...


I'm not in the UK, unfortunately, but than you so very much for the offer.

I will definitely look into getting one though.

I didn't think anything besides gargantuan terrestrials would be interesting, but my favorite spider so far is my Latrodectus sp


----------



## Freaky123 (Jun 22, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Sicarius terrosus are now Sicarius thomisoides.They're possibly the easiest to keep exotic invert ever. A few centimetres of sand, no need to have inches and you're all set. They show absolutely no inclination to bite but always use tongs to take out leftovers.


Hi there,

I had no idea that they had changed the spiders latin name. Did they rename it or was it simply that the majority in the hobby were actually this new species you mention and not the 'terrosus'? but yeah, other than the hot venom, dont think they could be easier to keep! from what ive heard, although i wouldnt do it/recommend it, they can go up to a year without food or water.

those feeding videos are interesting! yet to feed mine. 

It was a toss up between getting a Piloctenus CF. Haematostoma (red fanged wandering spider) and this. still might purchase it though haha. Believe its an african cousin of the brazilian wandering spider?

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## Freaky123 (Jun 22, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> I've never had one, but care I've heard sounds pretty simple--a 2-3" sand layer at the bottom of an unscratched glass tank, feed once a week (maybe even less, not sure). Always feed with tongs. They're very toxic, but also rather docile. I've seen picture series of people pushing them around their hands for hours at a time. This is a terrible idea, but it does illustrate how loath they are to bite.
> 
> I think they're truly amazing, and when I'm not living in a house with small children I plan to get one.


Hi there,

Ive only had mine a few days and it truly is a beautiful spider! its both incredibly interesting to own and incredibly boring haha.

Really recommend them when you get a chance later in life.

cheers,

chris.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 22, 2018)

Freaky123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had no idea that they had changed the spiders latin name. Did they rename it or was it simply that the majority in the hobby were actually this new species you mention and not the 'terrosus'? but yeah, other than the hot venom, dont think they could be easier to keep! from what ive heard, although i wouldnt do it/recommend it, they can go up to a year without food or water.
> 
> ...


I believe it was literally just a name change. It's great when they burst out of the sand but seeing them bury is definitely the best. So comical.

Used to have a red fang. Beautiful spiders but very skittish.


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 22, 2018)

Usually there are three possible reasons for Latin name changes in the pet hobby. 

A species is split, and the localities where the species is being collected for the hobby are in the part of the world with the new species.
Two species that were previously considered distinct are lumped together (this is more common with plant genera than animal species). In this case the old name is considered a junior synonym, and the species described first always takes precedence (e.g., if Psychopsis papilio were lumped back into Oncidium, it would become Oncidium papilio, because Oncidium was described first).

An animal that was imported as one species actually turns out to be a different species entirely.
The difference between the first and third options is that in the first case, an entirely new species is described, whereas in the second, the issue is one of error or dishonesty. 

The literature on this point is confusing in my two minute search, but I think what happened in this case was actually junior synonymy--one researcher described the genus with this species as the type in 1847 and called it Sicarius thomisoides, and a different researcher, not having seen the description of the genus, described the same genus in 1849 with the same species as the type, but named the species Sicarius terrosus. My guess is that the old monograph was only recently found or some such, but since older names always take precedence, the species is now named Sicarius thomisoides, as it always should have been.

Hopefully this is helpful and not information overload

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

